# .  (, , , )

## olg3955

!

 ( )     ?           .       / ,  :       .......    .  .      . 
    ?
   ?
    ?

----------


## sergeysamarin

. .

----------


## LegO NSK

-    .   - .3 .14.1  .


      , , ,     
(.     9  1995 . N 27)

3.3.3.        ,       ,         (*4),  :
-   ,    (    )       ,     ;

----------


## LegO NSK

10  1995 . N 196-
"   "

 20.                 ,     

1.     ,      ,     , :
...
           , ;

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## sergeysamarin

, -   ,       ,     . ?

----------


## LegO NSK

?

----------


## LegO NSK

, ,   - .

----------


## LegO NSK

"    .          "
(.      29  2002 .)

     ,  ,             .          (, ,  ).               ( 1).

----------


## Larky

> ?


     ,  ,    


> (, ,  ).

----------


## olg3955

!
  ,         ?

----------


## sergeysamarin

,            ,     ?   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,   ....   :Big Grin: 
 ,  .

----------


## sergeysamarin

.  ,        .

----------


## LegO NSK

,    .

----------


## sergeysamarin

> ,    .



  !!!       ?      .

----------


## LegO NSK

. ,    14.1/3 ?

----------


## olg3955

. ,    14.1/3 ?
__________________

,  .

----------


## LegO NSK

- 
 11  2006 . N 04-1931/2006(21254-45-27)
...
 ,      N 353/1, N 354/1  0906.2005.

    - 
 2  2005 . N 04-3438/2005(11772-03-32)
...
      ,      -  ,     18  20   "   "  10.12.1995 N 196-  ..    :      -      ,         ,     ,     ,       ,      ,     ,            ,  .

    - 
 26  2005 . N 04-3234/2005(11556-45-29)
...
     ,    .

    - 
 3  2005 . N 04-258/2005(8084-46-19)
...
    ,       27    . -  ,    ..     ..   -3205  .

    - 
 5  2004 . N 04/3680-1153/45-2004
...
          .


    - 
 30**2004*. N*04/3522-1456/27-2004
...
    , 08.12.2003                        N*027918,   ,               - ,  :
1.  ,        ;
2.       ;

----------


## olg3955

,    ...

  .        .         ???

----------

()
   -       ?

----------

> ()
>    -       ?


 ,    -    .
   -            .

----------

?  - ,   .     ,    ...

----------


## LegO NSK

14.1.           ()
...
3.      ,    (), -
               ;    - ** ;    -       .

----------


## LegO NSK

12.3.    ,     ,    
...
2.    ,     ....  ...., -
**  ** .

----------

, ..     ,       . ?     .

----------

, -.
          .

----------


## LegO NSK

30  2000 . N 68
"      ,      "
...
1.    ,      ,  (   ),        ,         ( - )    ( N 1, N 2, N 3),   "       " ( N 4)  "         " ( N 5).
2. ,     ,    1  ,   :
-  -  1  2000 ;
-     -  1  2001 .

----------


## LegO NSK

,        -  ,      ,      .       ,   ,   ()     ---->      .

----------


## LegO NSK

.3 .14.1 
         ,    .   1  .

      ,     8  (  ,             ) (.     30  2006*. N*637)

,         . 
 :Big Grin:

----------

..         .     ,     .   ?  ,   -  .    ,       .   . -   ,       -.

----------


## Andyko

> 





> 


  .

----------


## LegO NSK

,    ,    ?

----------


## olg3955

???   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.   :Smilie:   ,      .    ,      ... 
 "" -  .      50   -  .  -   (    ), ,  ,  ,    (   ,  ).

----------


## olg3955

"" ? ,   (    /. )         ,  .      ,  .

----------

> ,    ...
> 
>   .         ???


        ,   () ,   , ,     ,     .      .
   ,   ,         .

----------

,                 ,      .,     ?

----------



----------

..      ,    ,       ,         . .

----------


## .

> .


  :Wink:

----------

,     .    ""  ,    .  .          ().             ,       ""    . ..  .         .(       )             ?

----------

,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,    .               :Embarrassment:

----------

,      ?        ,             ""    ,      ?         (      )

----------


## .

,       :Embarrassment:

----------

,          .         .      ,         .

----------


## Power0

.     .          .    .       (     ).        ?

  :         ,    ,       ?     -   ?      ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,


.       ,      -.       :Smilie:

----------


## Power0

> ,      -.


...         ...       ... 
       ??? 
    ...

----------


## LegO NSK

N -1

 30.06 2000 . N 68

  N ________


       -  " ",     :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

-       .

----------


## Power0

,    ,        ?
 ?

----------


## LegO NSK

-   ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Larik

> -   ,


     -?

----------


## Larky

,  : "  "...  :Smilie:

----------


## Larik

*Larky*, ,  ! .

----------


## Larky

> -?


  ,   ,     ,    ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Larky

-      3- ,               ...

----------


## Power0

!!!    ?       ?

----------


## Larky

*Power0*, dura lex, sed lex...   :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

9.7.   "      "     ,      ,           .
9.8.   "  .  "        ,         .

----------


## Ekaterina666

? =))
   6%,  .  ,          (      ,    ).     : - ,      . .  .        .      .   (    ,    )      .    ,          ?      ., , !!

----------


## LegO NSK

> .  ,


       .
    - .

----------

,       ????

(    .3 .14.1     ,      )

----------


## LegO NSK

, .20

----------


## X-pert

> ? =))
>    6%,  .  ,          (      ,    ).     : - ,      . .  .        .      .   (    ,    )      .    ,          ?      ., , !!



     ,   !

----------


## .

.      .       .

----------


## X-pert

> .      .       .


    .      -     100   .  :Smilie: 


    !   -      . Ÿ     !

     .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> .


    ,  ,       .     ,   .   ""   - .    ,    ,     .

----------


## Ekaterina666

,     (   ,     ,    .),       ,    ?       ,     =)

----------


## LegO NSK

*Ekaterina666*,  .

----------

!   .        ,      ,     .    ?   ,  ,   ,    2     .           .               ,   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


 ,     :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,


 -    .  .
  (   )     .

----------

> ,


  -:

----------


## LegO NSK

18  2008*. N*152
"        "

----------

,  ,      ,      ?      ,  .      ,       ?

----------

,    ,      .                ,  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,  ,      ,      ?      ,  .      ,       ?


    28  1997 . N 78
"             ,    "

    .




> ,   ,      .                ,


   .
    .




> 7.    :
> 1) , ,  ;
> 2)  (, , )   (, )       .





> 16.             ,   ,         ,   .

----------

,    ,   * ,     (       ).    18. 09.2008.       1997 ,  ,      .

----------

,   .       ,       ,                  ?    6    7                 ,    .

----------


## .

> ,


   ,        :Smilie:

----------


## cto_klerkov

,   .
  .           . ,    (  )   . 

,       -  .    -    .

,      - .

 ,         ,      (.  - - ),          (  ,     :Smilie:  ).

   -    ?    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,      - .


   - .




> ,         ,      (.  - - ),          (  ,     ).


  - .
    ,    .
     5 .
       . 
 1 - ,      (            -""    ).
 2 - ,     (   ).




> -    ?    ?


, , --.

----------


## cto_klerkov

> - .
>     ,    .


    ,       .

----------

> ,


   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,       .


 -   .

----------


## cto_klerkov

. ,     .   ?   ? 

    ?  :Smilie:    ,   - "",    ?
,     :Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?   ?


      (   - ),        ,        .




> ?


  .

----------

,   ,   ,     ,   .           .

----------

,     100%,    900 .     .      300         ,       .        .    .

----------


## JVLADIMIR40

> .3 .14.1 
>          ,    .   1  .


 ,   ,      "" -       .  .    ???
 :Demonstration:  ???    -   ...

----------


## Nutta

.      .   .    ?     .            ?     .       -  .     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.
 .
  .

----------


## Nutta

12?   .          ,   -   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

-12 ( )     (- )

----------


## cto_klerkov

> 


     ?  :Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK



----------


## Nutta

.           - .

----------


## 777

,   ,      :Frown: ((   ,    !   -  15% -,   ,  .       ,         ( ,  . )      .    .      .     .    :Smilie:    .         ? .  ?   ,  ,    , ..    .        .
 ,     ,        - ,    ?    -   ?   ?   -,       ,    ?     ,     ,     :Smilie:     ...

----------


## 777

.         ?     ?       - ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> .           - .


 -    .

----------

> 


    ,    ?


> 


 ,   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> .         ?     ?       - ?


   .

----------


## cto_klerkov

> ?


   ,  .   ,   ,      .

----------


## LegO NSK

12.3.    ,     ,    
2.    ,          ,         ,   ,   2  12.37  ,   ,  ,  ,    - , -
         .


 14.1.           ()
3.      ,    (), -
               ;    -       ;    -       .

----------


## Nutta

.       .   ?

----------


## Nutta

?

----------


## cto_klerkov

,       ?  :Frown: 
     ,   . -    , -    ....

----------


## LegO NSK

> .       .   ?


,     

    -   
 20  2006*. N*03-11-02/227

,  ,                  017610.              26.3 ,  ,              .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?


  -   ?

----------


## cto_klerkov

*Nutta*,      .   , , ,     .

 , , ,       ,   .

----------


## LegO NSK

8  2007 . N 259-
"       "

 2.  




( ,        1  1983 .)

----------


## 777

LegO NSK, .

  ...  101....   ,      ?...  ....   ,  ...   ... , ! :Smilie: 

 .

----------

*777*,     ,   ,    ,   .

----------


## cto_klerkov

> 8  2007 . N 259-
> "       "
> 
>  2.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( ,        1  1983 .)


 , , ,  -      . ,       ,          , ,   .
           .
 , ,     ( ,  -,   ,    ). 
   "   ", ,  -  ""?
, ...     ( )     ,         ,   1- ""  .  :Frown: 
 ?   ?  :Frown:

----------


## cto_klerkov

:

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=204915
http://www.klerk.ru/news/?79480
http://www.klerk.ru/news/?114868

   ,    .      .     .  :Frown:

----------


## 777

, ,    ,  .    ,       .

----------

*777*, ,

----------


## N@St@sy@

**, , . ...    .      ,              .         .         .         ...    .  ,  ,         ...   ,   .           ,     ....

----------


## N@St@sy@

**,       ,         .       ?

----------


## LegO NSK

*N@St@sy@*,    (  ..) -       

  .

----------


## N@St@sy@

*LegO NSK*, , .

----------

> ,   ,     ((   ,    !   -  15% -,   ,  .       ,         ( ,  . )      .    .      .     .      .         ? .  ?   ,  ,    , ..    .        .
>  ,     ,        - ,    ?    -   ?   ?   -,       ,    ?     ,     ,        ...


      ,  .      ,     ,  ,   .          -  (..    )..                .
          ...      ,     , ,    ""     .,      ,     ,    . . 
   , , ..    . .       ,   .   ,        
   ,  ,   ,  -    .
     ?    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

**,                .
  ?     ?

   ,  -,                        ------.

----------

,      ,     .    ,     .     .
     ,      .

----------

..  ,      ,   ?

----------

(  .  )   .

----------


## LegO NSK

**,       ,   .   .    .

----------

,        .   .    ,   .
     ,        ,       .      ,   ,    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


 ?

----------

,            ?

----------



----------


## LegO NSK

**,   !!!   :Wow:

----------



----------


## LegO NSK

:
1)    ,
2)   ,     ,
3)     ,
4)  ..

----------

.  ...  -,

----------

,

----------

,       ?!?

----------


## LegO NSK

> .


     .     .  .    .       .

----------

,     ,            ,       .      ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,


      -  ,    .

..  - ,     :Silly:

----------

> .     .  .    .       .


       ,  ,         .   ,     ..       ,    ,             ,

----------


## LegO NSK

779.    
1.             (      ),      .
2.         , , , , ,  ,   ,    ,   ,   ,   37, 38, 40, 41, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 51, 53  .

   10  1995 . N 196-
"   "

 20.                 ,     
1.     ,      ,     , :
...           ,            - ;
-------------------------
         :
-    08.08.2001 . N 128- "    " (   08.08.2001 . N 128-);
-    10.12.1995 N 196- "   " (   10.12.1995 N 196-);
- "       " (  );
-     ,       22  2007  N 30 (     );
-     21.08.2003 N 2510/9468-03-32 "      " (    "    ") (      );-

" ", N 7,  2008 .
------------------------


"    .          "
(.      29  2002 .)

----------


## LegO NSK

. 20    10.12.1995 N 196- "   "              .
            16.08.2004 N 83     "         ",      21.08.2003 N 2510/9468-03-32 "      "    .
 . 1.2           ( N 2    )          ,               .
      08.08.2001 N 128- "    "      22.01.2007 N 30 "      "            .
          ,         (  "         "),    ,      ,       .

.. ,
.    
 -   

1  2008 .

" ", N 1,  2008 .

----------


## cto_klerkov

,    ,        ?    6%  ,          -   .

----------


## GeorgyG

-   ,  .   -   ,      (  )    ,     ,   ?

----------


## Vovan-san

.
                    .     ,         .      .     .        ,      .                   .
             . 
       ,                             ,              .    ,      .                         .               .    ,        .
  .                 .     .       .

----------


## efreytor

> .


 ...

----------


## sonja

,   . - :   ..   1.   ( ).   .:      ?(   ?)    ?   .

----------

,      ;
       ?

----------


## sonja

> ,      ;
>        ?


    .  .    .   .   /

----------


## efreytor

*sonja*,    ...   ?

----------

,  . - , , ,    .      --- .    ,      .          ,   ?   ?    -. :Redface:

----------


## .

-?

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


  .

----------


## Svet

:
-    ,-       ,            -  (,  .),           ,  ,           - - ,   ,     .
-      ,     .

----------


## LegO NSK

?   :Big Grin: 



(.     31  1998 . N 880)

  .

----------


## LegO NSK

,    ()       :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svet

!     -    
--   ,    ---  25478-91  .        .   (    51709  2001).

----------


## Svet

-----

----------


## LegO NSK

,   ,      

   .

(.     11  1994*. N*21)

 2
()


       ,   

 2.1
()

----------


## Svet

!      ...  
   !

----------

> -?


  :Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK

12.3.    ,     ,    

2.    ,     ....  ,  , ...   ... -
         .

----------


## cto_klerkov

> ,





> ?





> -   .





> ?





> .


   (  #86).

,    ;( 
http://www.klerk.ru/news/?155090

 ,   ,    ,  .  .        , ,   .

----------


## Olen'ka

> (  #86).
> 
> ,    ;( 
> http://www.klerk.ru/news/?155090
> 
>  ,   ,    ,  .  .        , ,   .


 ,  . , ... .
     ...  .
. .   2 +2. ,         ,     2 . 
1 .                (+)? 
2 .    ,      ,     1   ?      ?
3 .  ...   .

----------


## efreytor

> 1 .                (+)?


4



> 2 .    ,      ,     1   ?      ?


2


> 3 .  ...   .


2

----------


## Olen'ka

. (. ,  ,    ,    ,   ,      ....  ,   ...       ? .     ?  ...          ?      ?

----------


## Cooler

> ,   ,      ....  ,   ...       ?


       -   .

    .9 .346.29    :      ,     ** ,     **  ,      .

----------


## efreytor

> ?


    ?



> ?


          .

----------


## Olen'ka

.[/QUOTE]

, ,   .        , ,      . 
      ,     15-20...

----------


## efreytor

> ,     15-20...


 


> ,       ,      .

----------


## Olen'ka

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 ,  ""?  :Wink:    (((((

----------


## efreytor

> ,  ""?


         ..

----------


## Olen'ka

...    (((

----------


## Olen'ka

, *efreytor*,        !   .   -    )),   ... )))... .
    ( ...    :Smilie: )         ,          ... .      ?   ?    ?

----------


## efreytor

?

----------


## Olen'ka

,

----------


## efreytor



----------


## Olen'ka

), ,  :yes: ....       ...,     ...  ?

----------


## efreytor

> ...  ?


 ?       ?   ...

----------


## Olen'ka

...   ,      .     ((...,    ,        ,    ...   ...,          ... .      ? 
 ,    ...   ... .
,       ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


     ..          ..  :Big Grin: 


> ,       ?


 ...

----------


## efreytor

,       ,    ,  .    ....        ,   (       ) ,     ... .

----------


## Olen'ka

:Redface: 
  ))

----------


## Olen'ka

....      ...    )))).... !!!!  :Smilie:

----------

,    .    ....  2 ... ))....   2 ......   .....   .....    2 , 
   ?        ""     ?
 ,    /

       ?      2 ,        2       2-?

     ,        ,   ,        -    ?       -              , ?

----------


## Andyko

> 2       2-?






> ,        -    ?






> -              , ?

----------

> 


 !!!!!!!!))))

----------


## Dalya

!
   :
   ,    ,   .
          .        .     .
   ? ( ,    .?)
    - , -  ?

----------


## Evgeshalbd

...
   :
 1:
 ,    (    ...),  ,    ,   .     -          .             ,    .         (,     ).           ,  ...        -    ...
      ?     ?  ( ,    ?     ...)
     ,    "",     ?

----------


## Andyko

*Dalya*,    , .

*Evgeshalbd*, 


> ?


,



> ?     ...)


 



> "",     ?


,  -

----------


## Evgeshalbd

> *Dalya*,    , .
> 
> *Evgeshalbd*, ,
> 
> ,  -


...     ...

, "   " -     -   ?          -   ???
 . - "  . 20    10.12.1995 N 196- "   "              ." ..             (  )  -     ?         ...        ?

----------


## 34

> !
>    :
>    ,    ,   .
>           .        .     .
>    ? ( ,    .?)
>     - , -  ?


1)  .       ,   .
2)        .

----------

:
   15 % .               .             (  )      .

----------


## 34

> :
>    15 % .               .             (  )      .


      ?
      .            .

----------

.

----------

.     .
   ,        ,        ??????

----------


## 34

> .


        .   ,    ,   .

----------


## 34

> .     .
>    ,        ,        ??????


       .      ,     .

----------


## 34

. 632   -. 641   -

----------


## Yala

???  
,   .    ,  ,     .    -?
  , -      ,        ?
    .   .

----------

, .   6% (    ,   ,        )      ,   ?   ?       .    ?

----------


## Yala

?         ? ,   ,    ,

----------

,            .       .    ,          ?

----------


## 34

> , -      ,        ?
>     .   .


      ( ) ,  ,  .         ?

----------


## .

> .


      ,     ,    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Yala

> ( ) ,  ,  .         ?


 ,      .     , ,       ,   . "          "  , ,  ,  ,  ))))
  ,          ,    ?

----------

> ,     ,    ?


, ,  6%. 
   ,    .
,      ?       .
  ?      ?       ?     ?
  ?
, ,    , - .

----------


## .

,  , .

----------

,    2000    20

----------


## .

,      ?      ?   :Wow:

----------


## 34

> ,    2000    20


         .

----------


## 44

. , , .      ().     .    .      ,     ?  ,     ?

----------


## efreytor



----------


## 44

,       .   ,     ,   .  ,       ?

----------


## .

.    .   -?    -    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 44

,    .           .         ?

----------


## .

-  .       ?
      100            ?

----------


## 44

?

----------


## .

?  -  - ,    , .  , 100  ?     ,

----------

100    ?  .      ,   .   ,        .

----------


## .

**,    .       100  ( )?        ,       ,               .

----------

.     ,      .

----------


## misha1984

?

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## misha1984

> -

----------


## 34

> 


  :   .doc    .doc

----------


## 0911

,  ,          .   : 1.     . 2.    . 3.  ,        .

----------


## 34

> ,  ,          .   : 1.     . 2.    . 3.  ,        .


1. 
2.    .
3.      .

         / (      ).  ,  , " ".

----------


## ramann33

.    .     .      ( ).    .

----------


## .

> 


 .      ,

----------


## ramann33

.   .       .   .

----------


## 34

> .   .       .   .


1   ?
2     .

----------


## ramann33

.   ,    .  .      ?      .

----------

,,,          ,    .             ?     -

----------


## Andyko

;
**?

----------

. , , 15%.    ,    ,  .   ,       ???

----------


## .

.   .             ,    ...

----------


## xvostik

.
           ,      ( , -  )

----------

.       ?        .

----------


## .

,          ?

----------

,      :Smilie: )
 :Frown: (

----------

(, 1 , , )

----------


## xvostik

> (, 1 , , )


  ,  2
  346,11
(    -  )

----------

,    :Smilie:

----------


## 34

> . 
>       .


     .
    ?

----------


## 34

> .       ?        .


.

----------


## 34

> (, 1 , , )


   ,          ?

----------


## ramann33

> .
>     ?


      ,        ,     ?

----------


## xvostik

> .


 ** **  ....

----------


## .

> ....


  :Smilie:       .

----------


## xvostik

> .


   -     -   .
  ,     ....
 ,     -

----------


## .

,         :Smilie:

----------


## ramann33

,      ,  ""   ,   .

----------


## 34

> ** **  ....


    .

----------


## 34

> ,        ,     ?


   .       .
        .

----------


## ramann33

.    .

----------


## KSY831

!  !        !   +15%
 :
  , ( (  6000.)).        .     ,   .   (. ).  , please,     ?    (  )       ,    (15%).      ,  ... .. :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## KSY831

, ,   ...

----------


## .

.     .346.16

----------

> ,  ... ..


  -   .

----------


## KSY831

:Smilie:  ,        :            ,    ...    ,    ,       -  ...

----------


## 34

,   .      -    .       ,  -,  ,     .            .

----------


## KSY831

!  !  :Love:

----------


## alexavi

18  2008 . N 152 "        "

       ,    .

   ,       29-30 .    .        ???

     , .

----------

